# Blazers a bunch of roaches?



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> T he Trail Blazers played with fire, as if Saturday was all there was. They rebounded. They scrapped. And if you're among those searching for an explanation for their fury today, you should know the Blazers were called "a pack of roaches" by one of the Minnesota Timberwolves.





> See, late in the second quarter with Minnesota leading by 11 points, guard Ricky Davis skated by the Blazers bench, and explained that Portland was nothing but a pack of bottom feeders that belonged in some dark corner underneath the league's kitchen sink.





> The insult became the subject of conversation at halftime in the home locker room, including coach Nate McMillan who said he was personally insulted. So if you were among those wondering, "What got into them?!" while the Blazers, who won only 21 games last season, were rallying in the second half, it was this -- pride.





> Then, in the locker room, Webster said: "That win goes against that entire team (in the other locker room). If you have any dignity, if you have any pride, hearing something like that puts a chip on your shoulder."





> Then, the second-year guard muttered, " . . . roaches. . . . "


Canzano column 


I love the intensity after Ricky Davis' dumb-*** opened his mouth. Thats got to feel good to have the last laugh.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I like it! Basketball played by players that care? What a novel concept!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

haha...i hate ricky davis....he's such a dolt.....remember when he got his own rebound on a shot he intentionally missed on HIS OWN BASKET to get a triple dub? haha.....he would have fit right in to the old jailblazer mantra....that guy is trash...he's a low IQ bball player who has never met a shot he wouldn't take. Guy is a selfish ballhog of a player.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

it is nice to have a player who takes offense to being insulted like that (since the team was, and the franchise was insulted mroe so than the individual player) instead of not caring since the league is racist, and you're being exploited.

I think the guys should send Ricky Davis a **** load of chocolate covered roaches as a gift.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I can't stand Ricky Davis, especially after all that prancing he did up the court when he made a couple of shots in the 4th quarter tonight.

What's with the last comment in the column, though? Sounds kind of like a jab at Allen. Maybe I'm not reading it right.

Still, I enjoyed the column. Glad to see the guys are fired up and playing with pride. Not to sound like an old-timer (I'm only 24), but there was a time when wearing the red and black in the Rose City meant something special. And for a long time, the Blazers paraded through a number of players who never understood or cared about that. But it's all changing.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

hahaha ricky davis leave it to him to make an idiotic move like that........if i was a twolves fan id much rather have foye out there over him.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

hahah....has canzano on shame????

when he was looking for davis after the game....



> So I tried the loading dock behind the Rose Garden, you know, where you might actually find a real, live roach, and in what goes down as coincidental development of the evening, Davis was standing around out there in the dark.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

How in the world does Ricky Davis have the right to call someone a bottom dweller. He has never been to the post seaon, and is known around the league as a trouble maker who can't backup his talk. He also has a ego so huge that can cause unrest and discomfort to his team mates. I should have felt great to have gotten that win tonight. 

I love Webster's comments. He seems to have the perfect attitude to creating a successful and winning environment.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

wastro said:


> I can't stand Ricky Davis, especially after all that prancing he did up the court when he made a couple of shots in the 4th quarter tonight.


Yeah, that was just so annoying. Ricky Davis is an idiot and has done nothing in this league to be talking so much.
I was happy to see him brick a couple down the stretch.


----------



## sjla2kology101 (Apr 23, 2006)

Man Im glad They fed off of that comment and came back, Martell looked like a man on a mission, watch out for him.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

This is really what I love most about this team. They don't quit. They have pride. They really remind me, in spirit, of the lockout shortened team that went to the WCF. Obviously we don't have the knuckleheads, but I always loved that team because they were the underdogs. They fought against the odds and went farther than anyone ever thought they would.


----------



## Trailblazed&Confused (Jun 29, 2006)

That is just being nasty. I'm pretty offended by that, and I'm just a fan. You really gotta love this years' Blazers though. It is pretty obvious that this is a different team than last year. We have been hitting the big shots, rebounding, playing the outside and inside and playing with some motivation. Obviously, this is only the beginning of a long season, but we are off to a great start. 

It's been a long time since I enjoyed a Blazer game as much as I did last night. A great performance.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Canzano column
> 
> 
> I love the intensity after Ricky Davis' dumb-*** opened his mouth. Thats got to feel good to have the last laugh.


Saying something stupid to give the other team motivation?
Any one else having Ruben Patterson flashbacks? 

OTOH, I don't think we have anyone that dumb now :banana:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Love the way the Blazers turned that into motivation.

Love the way this team just never, ever gives up.

LOVE the 06-07 PORTLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND TRAAAAAIIIIIL ROACHES!!!

Thanks, Ricky! :wave:

PBF


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I say that the next time Minny comes, we bring signs that have roaches on them. Or a picture of Ricky Davis with antennae.

We need a rivalry, why not them?


----------



## bintim70 (Dec 31, 2002)

All right graphic designers, work up the Roaches t-shirt, I'm in. Maybe we should have a roaches night. :banana:


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Speaking of roaches...err...Ruben...I've seen him a couple of times this year on the free League Pass preview. OMG I'm glad that cancer is GONE! :banana:


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

More Ricky Davis talking....

"*They don't really know how to win yet, but they got us*," guard Ricky Davis said. "We had momentum. We should have buried them. ... This is one of the games we can't lose."

http://www.startribune.com/511/story/788706.html


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

What a joke Ricky has become....the guy simply thinks he is way way better then he actually is. 

Anyone remember his...throw the ball up on his own teams basket in a attempt to get a triple double... :rofl:


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

I love it

"Blazin Roaches"

What a great nickname. Definetly need some tshirts of that.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

So, did he say 'roaches' or 'rats?' I thought he said rats, as in gym rats, or guys unworthy of the NBA. Roaches? That's pretty harsh, even disgusting. 

We will bury you Ricky Davis! :curse:


----------



## blazers2285 (May 2, 2005)

Ricky davis cannot knock himself saying that he XXXXXX up he has to knock on us and say we got lucky. They were out played but ricky can not say he did anything wrong but that we got lucky I hope we kick there *** in a few weeks. Will have joel back then and roy will shoot better i WILL GARENTEE THAT!!! I offically hate ricky davis


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

What gives Ricky Davis the right to even open up his mouth. Its not like he's been a part of any winning teams in his career. The more I think about it, the more it pisses me off that a punk like Ricky Davis would say that. It makes me feel that much better though that it fired the guys up to go out there and get the victory.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> This is really what I love most about this team. They don't quit. They have pride. They really remind me, in spirit, of the lockout shortened team that went to the WCF. Obviously we don't have the knuckleheads, but I always loved that team because they were the underdogs. They fought against the odds and went farther than anyone ever thought they would.


shock the world baby, shock the world!!!! 

:biggrin:


----------



## ODiggity (Feb 23, 2005)

What's wrong with being called "roaches" anyway? Roaches are impossible to kill, can run around and even survive without a head, and they are the ultimate survivors. After two comeback wins and a valiant hang-in-there effort to survive against Golden State, these guys look more like roaches to me than any Trail Blazer team in recent memory. And McMIllan is a "roach coach" for sure.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I say that the next time Minny comes, we bring signs that have roaches on them. Or a picture of Ricky Davis with antennae.
> 
> We need a rivalry, why not them?


We need to do that. Really. How great would that be when the next time Minnesota rolled around, there are tons of Blazer fans with pictures of cockroaches and the Wolves logo, or have a sign of this picture mentioned in another thread:










:clap: 

It would be funny, especially after we win the next one. 

Anyone like the idea?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

they need to post it in the locker room! A piece of paper with the PRINTED word "roaches" on it taped so everyone can see it!


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

i'd do it. as long i wasnt the only one there doing it


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

we gotta see if, as a message board, we can kick-start trends at the RG.

I'm gonna keep pimping my newspaper idea (during intros) and blazerberts "goaaaaaaaal" whenever sergio hits a 3..

gotta make it more fun for the fans, and being dorky can do that.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Hap said:


> I'm gonna keep pimping my newspaper idea (during intros) and blazerberts "goaaaaaaaal" whenever sergio hits a 3..


What's the newspaper idea? And I love the screaming of "goooaaal" for Sergio's three's. That's classic.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm loving this whole thread. I thought the Roaches thing was classic. I think we should definitely embrace the nickname.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Public Defender said:


> What's the newspaper idea? And I love the screaming of "goooaaal" for Sergio's three's. That's classic.



when the other team is being introduced, we stand (or sit) reading the paper...as if we don't give a crap about them.

give BlazerBert credit for the "goaaaaal" thing.



stupendous said:


> I'm loving this whole thread. I thought the Roaches thing was classic. I think we should definitely embrace the nickname.


but roach seems to have a negative connotation to it (use your imagination folks)...so that'll just make it an easy target for those who aren't clever or witty.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Hap said:


> blazerberts "goaaaaaaaal" whenever sergio hits a 3..


That's so racist.

How about we scream "yeeehaw!" every time Joel scores?




j/k


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> That's so racist.
> 
> How about we scream "yeeehaw!" every time Joel scores?
> 
> ...


 :cheers: Too bad we won't be saying Yeeehaw or Goaaaaal much this year!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I love the GOOOOOOAAALLLLL!!! idea. I'll definitely do it when I'm at a game and he makes a 3. I don't know if he'll get much playing time. 

So, how can we make good looking signs with cockroaches on them?? Is there anyone here who has expertise in making good, almost professional-looking signs? I'd probably make a pretty bad one.

Maybe if someone has the time, and can make good cockroach signs, perhaps we can chip in some money to him and he could send it to us through the mail. I'd buy one! I still think the picture of the cockroach with Davis' head on there is a classic. 


*Let's get the ball rolling...!*


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Hap said:


> when the other team is being introduced, we stand (or sit) reading the paper...as if we don't give a crap about them.


We did that at Maryland. You'd have about 10,000 kids doing it and all shaking the newspapers in front of their faces - actually made quite a bit of noise.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> That's so racist.
> 
> How about we scream "yeeehaw!" every time Joel scores?
> 
> ...


actually, i think we'd have to do something that sounds a little more ethnic..what the hell is a przybilla anyways? transylvanian?


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Hap said:


> actually, i think we'd have to do something that sounds a little more ethnic..what the hell is a przybilla anyways? transylvanian?


 :laugh: If Joel actually makes a 3, maybe we should throw garlic on the court. :biggrin:

As for the Goooaaaalllll!!!!! Thing, it was just a spontaneous goofy joyous celebration, by a group of spontaneous goofy enthusiastic guys looking for something to be spontaneously goofy and joyous about. Twice. It doesn't matter if Sergio's never heard our Hispan-o-American soccer announcer do it. I'm sure he'll appreciate any enthusiasm we show towards his success.

Go, Go, Sergio! :banana:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Yeah, I also think the roach analogy is a very appropriate for this team - just not for the reasons Davis intended. The most glaring similarity is that, like roaches, this team just doesn't quit.

Sig updated. 

PBF


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

They could play _La Cucaracha _ during player introductions.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

All of this reminds me of a few years back when Yao Ming made his jump to the NBA. The wonderful Houston Rockets management had "Fortune Cookie Night".....


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

If it takes being called roaches to get you to give a 100% effort in your own building on opening night, you've got some serious backbone issues.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

comes from a guy who is not that good himself keep talking ricky


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

crandc said:


> They could play _La Cucaracha _ during player introductions.


Seriously? That's your analogy? But what does that have to do with sports, or scoring a big goal, or Spain for that matter? FYI: I also raised my arms and yelled "Goooaaallll!!!" when Dixon made the game winning 'Goal' against Minny. With all due respect, please don't give yourself a cramp trying to find something "racist" or culturally insensitive in that one, too. If we had yelled a classic tag line from an english speaking announcer, say John Madden, would people be so sensitive about it? Sheesh. I've tried very hard to think of something culturally insensitive about that cheer (like your analogy, or the hasoos example of fortune cookie night) and I just can't see it. "Goal" is a non-denominational sporting event cheer. Or maybe the spanish-language broadcaster who uses it should stop, too?


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

BBert, what on earth? I have no problem with you saying goal and I never charged any racism or cultural insensitivity. I was thinking of the cockroach theme. Cucaracha is cockroach! It does not contradict saying GOOOOOAL at all. 
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

crandc said:


> They could play _La Cucaracha _ during player introductions.


Click here


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crandc said:


> BBert, what on earth? I have no problem with you saying goal and I never charged any racism or cultural insensitivity. I was thinking of the cockroach theme. Cucaracha is cockroach! It does not contradict saying GOOOOOAL at all.
> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


I can see why BBert thought you meant him, as it seems some people have been overly defensive about the "goal" thing. Sure, as I've said before, the guy who says it (or at least, popularized it in the US/Central America/South America, more so in the US tho) is spanish speaking. I know he's not from spain and I realize that cultural and ethnic differences between someone from Spain and Mexico/Brazil, etc, despite speaking (relatively) the same language and having a historical tie, is pretty vast.

Um...my train of thought got derailed..

anyways, I can see why bert thought you were saying what he thought you said, despite the "la cucaracha" song resonating in my brain as "the cockroach".

I've tried to ask MB if he'd ask Sergio for us, if Sergio himself would be bothered. 

Plus cake lady, it's just the secret JOAATLOAATHA plan...to try to make fans in Portland cheer "goal" whenever Sergio scores a 3.

(jews of american and the liberals of america and the homosexual agenda)


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Hap said:


> Plus cake lady, it's just the secret JOAATLOAATHA plan...to try to make fans in Portland cheer "goal" whenever Sergio scores a 3.
> 
> (jews of american and the liberals of america and the homosexual agenda)


GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

crandc said:


> BBert, what on earth? I have no problem with you saying goal and I never charged any racism or cultural insensitivity. I was thinking of the cockroach theme. Cucaracha is cockroach! It does not contradict saying GOOOOOAL at all.
> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


crandc, I owe you a huge apology. :eek8: I'd bake you a cake, but you'd probably throw it at me. :clown: I guess I need to adjust my sensitivity meter. A cucaracha is a cockroach? I did not know that. That's what I get for swaying from the original theme I guess. :dead: I'm going to go crawl into a hole and try to forget I responded to you in that fashion. :redface: See you at the bash? :bsmile:


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

As far as the cockroach thing, even though that's a pretty offensive insult considering the way it was intended, I love all the ideas to take it and make it our own comical rallying cry. Roaches are survivors, hard to kill, and they keep coming back. I'd love to see some people's roach shirts and posters at a game. And I loved the Davis-Roach picture. Kind of reminded me of "Brindle-Fly" or whatever his name was. I wonder how the players would take it, though?


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey, Bert, it's Monday. 
Guess you got out of the wrong side of the bed. I've been known to do that myself.
You don't have to bake me a cake. I brought a fig mascarpone tart to work today (the fig tree is in overdrive) if you want to swing by South San Francisco.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

*Go Roaches!*


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I wonder if any school or team has ever used Roaches as a mascot? That would be pretty hilarious for a small school to do. Many years ago I used to play competitive disc (frisbee) sports (ultimate, golf, freestyle). I was on an ultimate team in Corvallis called the Slugs. That was before (I think) one of the small U of Cal teams (Santa Barbara? Davis?) became the banana slugs.

OTOH, as someone I know suggested today, maybe Ricky Davis wasn't calling our guys roaches, maybe he was just asking Darius to hook him up?


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

UC Santa Cruz is the Slugs.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

BBert said:


> I wonder if any school or team has ever used Roaches as a mascot? That would be pretty hilarious for a small school to do. Many years ago I used to play competitive disc (frisbee) sports (ultimate, golf, freestyle). I was on an ultimate team in Corvallis called the Slugs. That was before (I think) one of the small U of Cal teams (Santa Barbara? Davis?) became the banana slugs.
> 
> OTOH, as someone I know suggested today, maybe Ricky Davis wasn't calling our guys roaches, maybe he was just asking Darius to hook him up?




UC Santa Cruz are the Banana Slugs. I've spent some time in Santa Cruz, and seen these things.....they aren't pretty.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

BBert said:


> I wonder if any school or team has ever used Roaches as a mascot? That would be pretty hilarious for a small school to do. Many years ago I used to play competitive disc (frisbee) sports (ultimate, golf, freestyle). I was on an ultimate team in Corvallis called the Slugs. That was before (I think) one of the small U of Cal teams (Santa Barbara? Davis?) became the banana slugs.


Did you know Mitch Powers?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Here's a great marketing idea for the Blazers:

Headbands with antennae attached. Ping-pong balls (your choice of black, red, white, or silver) at the end of the antennae with the pinwheel logo on them. Stenciled or embroidered on the band: "ROACHES NEVER QUIT"

Suppose it wouldn't have to be a headband. Could be caps, I guess. Might be more stable as a cap.

Well?

PBF


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I am no good at messing with images, but if someone wanted to put a blazer flag or logo on the end of this roaches pole, it would be a cool avatar. 










Please, someone feel free to use this image how you wish.

Image found at http://www.billballance.net/fred3.gif


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Here in Texas they have the cockorach hall of fame. It's quite humorous. All of the roaches are dressed up as celebs. My favorite is the Elvis roach, spray painted white and had sparkles added.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

SLAM said:


> Did you know Mitch Powers?


It's not ringing a bell, but that doesn't mean I didn't. My memories of those days are, shall we say, a bit "hazy?" :biggrin:


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> Here's a great marketing idea for the Blazers:
> 
> Headbands with antennae attached. Ping-pong balls (your choice of black, red, white, or silver) at the end of the antennae with the pinwheel logo on them. Stenciled or embroidered on the band: "ROACHES NEVER QUIT"
> 
> ...


That's pretty clever. I still have to wonder how the players would take it, though. How about it Mike, and you other Blazers lurkers? What do you think?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Roaches Never Quit would have been a great team slogan when Damon and Rasheed were here.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

hasoos said:


> Roaches Never Quit would have been a great team slogan when Damon and Rasheed were here.


don't you mean

"Never Quit Roaches"?


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Well if we do run with the roaches idea the only bad part I can see is ESPN or other national media making jokes about the "jailblazers smoking roaches"


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Draco said:


> Well if we do run with the roaches idea the only bad part I can see is ESPN or other national media making jokes about the "jailblazers smoking roaches"


I can't imagine ESPN making offensive remarks like that. There are some less credible media sources out there, though. But I would not worry about them.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I Got It! :idea:

For the cockroach idea, something much easier to do for now is this: When Ricky Davis is introduced to the crowd, whether in the starting lineup or when he first enters the game, everyone should HISS at him! Cockroaches hiss! Combine that idea with a few cockroach signs, and I think he'll understand the idea we're presenting!











The Madagascan *Hissing *Cockroach


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

> See, late in the second quarter with Minnesota leading by 11 points, guard Ricky Davis skated by the Blazers bench, and explained that Portland was nothing but a pack of bottom feeders that belonged in some dark corner underneath the league's kitchen sink.


I find it hard to believe that Ricky Davis could come up with a sentence that long, let alone one with such a descriptive and colorful metaphor. I smell a rat, and that rat would be Canzano. 

I don't doubt that Ricky mentioned something about roaches, but I think the rest is Canzano making it more "interesting."


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

^^ For a second I thought you were going to say we should all throw roaches at him.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

blakejack said:


> I find it hard to believe that Ricky Davis could come up with a sentence that long, let alone one with such a descriptive and colorful metaphor. I smell a rat, and that rat would be Canzano.
> 
> I don't doubt that Ricky mentioned something about roaches, but I think the rest is Canzano making it more "interesting."



there might be more truth to that than we know, but why would Martell have gone on with the scam?


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

Hap said:


> there might be more truth to that than we know, but why would Martell have gone on with the scam?


Like I said, I don't doubt that Ricky taunted the Blazers and said something about roaches... and obviously the Blazers' quotes say that they took Ricky's diss personally and used it as motivation. I'm just saying that the taunt was probably closer to "******* you ***** ******* roaches *****" than the thing Canzano printed. 

Any reports I've read about this incident mention the Canzano quote- not a Ricky Davis quote.

My guess is that Canzano invented about 22% of this.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Interesting new fact:
After going 2-0, The loss to Portland put Minnesota into a tailspin.
They have lost 4 straight. Their next game is against the Blazers on Tuesday.
They reeeallllly don't want to lose. They'll have 2 days rest.
It should be interesting.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Has anyone made roach signs for the Wolves game at the RG in a couple months? It's time to start thinking about that..!


----------

